# Assassins Creed 3 vs Far Cry 3



## Jabba (Dec 20, 2012)

Both are made by Ubisoft, so some of their game features are similar. 

Personally, I like Far Cry 3 better, considering the fact that I'm a huge Assassins Creed fanatic.  I don't know, FC seemed more well done and polished. The hunting system in particular outshines ACIII's. There are a lot more animal variety, and a few "special" animal you can hunt (i.e. the Undying Bear). 

I even like Jason better than Connor. Jason's background might earn him some hate, but they barely show during the main storyline. There are only a few times where you see Jason as an "I'm-too-cool-for-you" character. Very, very scarce. 

The wilderness and the ancient dungeons in FC3 are also better to look at than Boston/NYC. The area is bigger as well. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 20, 2012)

I would have said AC3 but then I remembered the ending.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 20, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> I would have said AC3 but then I remembered the ending.



Care to explain why?


----------



## Moon Fang (Dec 20, 2012)

The Creed said:


> Care to explain why?



Lack of payoff and generally unsatisfying. Ive played every AC game but this had the biggest hype and the biggest let down. I let ACR slide when it came to things unexplained in AC2 and ACB but AC3 took it too far. Where they are going after this I don't know but if nothing from AC2 and ACB are reflected on I'm not buying another AC game again.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 20, 2012)

Does Far Cry have Charles Lee? I'm looking for him.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Dec 21, 2012)

As much as it pains me to say it, Far Cry 3 is a much better game than Assassin's Creed III in my opinion. It's ironic because I loved all the previous AC games and I hated Far Cry 2.

There are simply too many problems with Assassin's Creed III. The worst of all being the story. Conner was basically Forrest Gump and Desmond's ending pretty much made everything we did in all the previous games pointless. I've never been more disappointed with anything in my entire life. The changes to the gameplay were also a very mixed bag. They oversimplified the combat system and the free-running system in the cities. The side-quests were an afterthought with no context like they had in previous games. The secondary objectives were a nightmare for OCD gamers like myself. They took away any freedom to how you approach a mission (not that there is any with the horrible mission design) and they ruin dramatic moments... oh and they're absolutely fucking pointless just to rub salt on the wound.

I'm just gonna stop myself before I start crying. Far Cry 3 on the other hand was a pleasant surprise. The gameplay was vastly improved upon from the last game with a stealth system that actually worked. The world was beautiful and the story/character's were surprisingly good for an open world shooter. Definitely one of the best games I played this year.

So yeah... Far Cry 3>Assassin's Creed III.

I do think the online portion of ACIII is great though and as disappointed as I was I don't think it was a horrible game. Just not nearly as good as it's predecessors.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2012)

FC3.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 21, 2012)

Far Cry 3.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Lack of payoff and generally unsatisfying. Ive played every AC game but this had the biggest hype and the biggest let down. I let ACR slide when it came to things unexplained in AC2 and ACB but AC3 took it too far. Where they are going after this I don't know but if nothing from AC2 and ACB are reflected on I'm not buying another AC game again.



I'm asking you to explain why Far Cry 3 is a better game than Assassins Creed 3, not explain why ACIII sucks lol.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> As much as it pains me to say it, Far Cry 3 is a much better game than Assassin's Creed III in my opinion. It's ironic because I loved all the previous AC games and I hated Far Cry 2.
> 
> There are simply too many problems with Assassin's Creed III. The worst of all being the story. Conner was basically Forrest Gump and Desmond's ending pretty much made everything we did in all the previous games pointless. I've never been more disappointing with anything in my entire life. The changes to the gameplay were also a very mixed bag. They oversimplified the combat system and the free-running system in the cities. The side-quests were an afterthought with no context like they had in previous games. The secondary objectives were a nightmare for OCD gamers like myself. They took away any freedom to how you approach a mission (not that there is any with the horrible mission design) and they ruin dramatic moments... oh and they're absolutely fucking pointless just to rub salt on the wound.
> 
> ...



You must be my self-conscious. 

Assassins Creed was an AMAZING series. I was never disappointed with any one of them, not even Revelations. Assassins Creed 3 probably had the largest hype yet in the series, but it didn't live up to it in the end. 

I hated Far Cry 2 because it was repetitive. There simply wasn't any character progression. Far Cry 3, like you said, was a pleasant surprise. I knew it was graphically superb, but the story was great and the gameplay was more refreshing than most FPS shooters these days. 

You get a brofist and some well deserved rep.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 21, 2012)

Far Cry 3 takes it by a landslide for me here. Not only does it let you use the open world to it's full advantage in almost everything, but it's one of the few open world games that's let me dick around in between missions without feeling guilty about it. Hell, sometimes your straight up told to go do that before progressing with the story.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Far Cry 3 takes it by a landslide for me here. Not only does it let you use the open world to it's full advantage in almost everything, but it's one of the few open world games that's let me dick around in between missions without feeling guilty about it. Hell, sometimes your straight up told to go do that before progressing with the story.



I just think that if Ubisoft wasn't so fixated on Far Cry 3, Assassins Creed 3 would've been a lot better.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2012)

No it wouldn't. Assassins Creed series are lousy games. Only multiplayer is good, but that's basicly The Ship ripoff or whatever that game was called.

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2012)

The games are not similar enough to be compared.


----------



## raizen28 (Dec 21, 2012)

Assassins Creed is not worthy
[YOUTUBE]m4CW5a2AaAQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Naruto said:


> The games are not similar enough to be compared.



Then compare it on:

-Character
-Story
-Hunting
-Side missions
-Environment

Etc.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> No it wouldn't. Assassins Creed series are lousy games. Only multiplayer is good, but that's basicly The Ship ripoff or whatever that game was called.
> 
> //HbS



I disagree, but you can think what you want.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 21, 2012)

FC3 and it's not even close. ACIII was the biggest dissapointment of the year, and the worst AC game to date.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

AC3 was in development for nearly three years, and you are correct in saying Ubisoft produced both games, but come on three years of development is enough time for them to fix the countless of bugs that made AC3 nearly unplayable for me.  Haven't played a bug-filled game like that since Fable 2. 

Haven't gotten my hands on FC3 yet, but I am almost certain that it will not be worse than AC3


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff said:


> AC3 was in development for nearly three years, and you are correct in saying Ubisoft produced both games, but come on three years of development is enough time for them to fix the countless of bugs that made AC3 nearly unplayable for me.  Haven't played a bug-filled game like that since Fable 2.
> 
> Haven't gotten my hands on FC3 yet, but I am almost certain that it will not be worse than AC3



The only bugs that really bothered me in AC3 is when one of my recruits guard breaks non-stop and does nothing else. 

You should get Far Cry 3. I underestimated it due to the last game, but this one is a luxury to play.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

Maybe I'm spoiled from the seamlessly bug-free 2, Brotherhood, and Revelations but the game felt like it was cheaply made.  Huge let down as I am a huge AC fan as well.  Brotherhood ranks as one of the best games I've ever played.

I've heard that as well.  Assuming Ubisoft didn't try to innovate it in a negative way like they did to AC3, I'll probably pick it up this holiday season.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff said:


> Maybe I'm spoiled from the seamlessly bug-free 2, Brotherhood, and Revelations but the game felt like it was cheaply made.  Huge let down as I am a huge AC fan as well.  Brotherhood ranks as one of the best games I've ever played.
> 
> I've heard that as well.  Assuming Ubisoft didn't try to innovate it in a negative way like they did to AC3, I'll probably pick it up this holiday season.



I wouldn't say they were "bug-free," but bugs in AC2, B, and R were found very scarce.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

If there was a bug, it wasn't to the degree where it was noticeable and/or I remember it clearly now.  Meanwhile AC3 I remember them vividly.  How I could not reload or change my musket for minutes on end IN A FIGHT.  Or how I would freeze in midair.  Or how there were missing fast travel points in the frontier that I spent hours trying to find, only to be told they don't literally exist.

Forgot the time I phased through a wall and got stuck midway.  And just when I thought Connor discovered Shadowcat powers and entered the whole Ellen Page level of awesomeness


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2012)

The Creed said:


> I disagree, but you can think what you want.


Yup, it's an opinion. Everybody has one. And mine is that AC is a boring, pretentious series carried by a single gimmick. It's not even assassin-like, there is no need to hide or run. You can basicly slaughter everybody as long as it doesn't give you a scripted failgame. 

AC is a fad. Born from the first game that was impressive in one and only one regard - climbing and platforming animations. Other than that, it is/was just "cool" to like the series, and really, everyone want's to be a badass assassin. Except AC is not about assassins. It's a game about an unstoppable killing machine. Want assassins? Play Thief or the old Hitman games.

The only good thing about the series is trailers.

Well, that's my opinion. I'm not going to force it on you, it's your damn free time, do whatever.

I will only say that FC3 is free of game-breaking bugs, I encountered barely any bugs at all, UI is mostly well designed, nothing to really compain,  character development, at least Jason's, is really well done. The entire game is well-written with one exception I was talking about in FC3 thread. The game is excellent, and most flaws are entirely subjective, like being able to max out your skills and equipment two-thirds into the game rather than barely barely at the very end. I find that refreshing and empowering, some people dislike that.

//HbS


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yup, it's an opinion. Everybody has one. And mine is that AC is a boring, pretentious series carried by a single gimmick. It's not even assassin-like, there is no need to hide or run. You can basicly slaughter everybody as long as it doesn't give you a scripted failgame.
> 
> The only good thing about the series is trailers.
> 
> ...



I actually agree with you when you say there is no need to hide or run. You can take on the whole Byzantine Army and still manage to not get a scratch on you. That shouldn't happen. You should run when 10 elite guards come towards you. 

Hiding isn't necessary unless it's scripted. If you get caught...so what? Kill them. 

So yeah, I agree. There is a lack of challenge. But I play it for the story and characters, which, IMO, is very interesting.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2012)

I expanded my previous post. Nasty habit of posting and then adding more things.

Anyway. If you do that for that, why play the game at all? I mean it's simple enough to watch all cutscenes and scripted scenes on Youtube. I do that with games from series I used to play but don't want to play anymore, but still interested in storyline/characters (Master Chief's Halos, had to stop at Halo 2, I don't own an Xbox360 )

//HbS


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2012)

Neither are the best thing since sliced bread, but Farcry 3.


Hunted by sister said:


> Yup, it's an opinion. Everybody has one. And mine is that AC is a boring, pretentious series carried by a single gimmick. It's not even assassin-like, there is no need to hide or run. You can basicly slaughter everybody as long as it doesn't give you a scripted failgame.
> 
> AC is a fad. Born from the first game that was impressive in one and only one regard - climbing and platforming animations. Other than that, it is/was just "cool" to like the series, and really, everyone want's to be a badass assassin. Except AC is not about assassins. It's a game about an unstoppable killing machine. Want assassins? Play Thief or the old Hitman games.
> 
> ...


You found the one word to describe  AC as a whole pretentious
It is most certainly that and I was about to say so myself until I saw you did.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> I expanded my previous post. Nasty habit of posting and then adding more things.
> 
> Anyway. If you do that for that, why play the game at all? I mean it's simple enough to watch all cutscenes and scripted scenes on Youtube. I do that with games from series I used to play but don't want to play anymore, but still interested in storyline/characters (Master Chief's Halos, had to stop at Halo 2, I don't own an Xbox360 )
> 
> //HbS



Assassins Creed's storyline/characters didn't interest you?  I mean, it's still your opinion, but what's not to like?


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Neither are the best thing since sliced bread, but Farcry 3.



Nothing tops sliced bread.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

I have to agree with the fake "Assassin" aspect of the AC games, I think there's been times when I get "mad" at the redcoats and basically go to the middle of the city and try to kill as many of them as I can  there's no need for any sort of conservation of anything.  I can kill fifty redcoats and have literally no negative consequences for it.  Hitman and even Dishonored are games in which stealth and assassination go hand in hand.


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff said:


> I have to agree with the fake "Assassin" aspect of the AC games, I think there's been times when I get "mad" at the redcoats and basically go to the middle of the city and try to kill as many of them as I can  there's no need for any sort of conservation of anything.  I can kill fifty redcoats and have literally no negative consequences for it.  Hitman and even Dishonored are games in which stealth and assassination go hand in hand.



If the gameplay was harder and actually tried to make me piss my pants, it would be a triple A game in my eyes.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

To be honest AC is likely the only game in which I only die by falling from tall heights and not through combat.  Which I guess can be the point of the games, since it is about freerunning and climbing tall shit, but if that's the case combat should be harder or at least discouraged.  AC3 made it even easier to remove notoriety...if I can recall the heralds were free


----------



## Jabba (Dec 21, 2012)

Jeff said:


> To be honest AC is likely the only game in which I only die by falling from tall heights and not through combat.  Which I guess can be the point of the games, since it is about freerunning and climbing tall shit, but if that's the case combat should be harder or at least discouraged.  *AC3 made it even easier to remove notoriety...if I can recall the heralds were free*



Notoriety was easier to *obtain* than in the past games. The fighting system in ACIII is the best we have so far, but it's still easy as hell. You can still take on 100 redcoats.  When notoriety is full, we should actually *hide*, not fight every guard that sees you. 

The only game's I've ever died due to height is AC and GTA.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 21, 2012)

The Creed said:


> Assassins Creed's storyline/characters didn't interest you?  I mean, it's still your opinion, but what's not to like?


It's generic re-visiting past sci-fi. It would be much better without that whole retarded memory in brain DNA thing. Even then, none of the characters are likeable, all are boring to me. Not my cup of tea. I play for gameplay over story, I prefer reading books for that. With few exceptions, like Spec Ops the Line, where average gameplay mechanics were a part of the powerful statement the game made. 

Anyway, nothing in AC series compels me to play. Maybe read wikia for an hour, but nothing else.


Jeff said:


> Hitman and even Dishonored are games in which stealth and assassination go hand in hand.


Actually, in both these games, you can flip the shit out and just go slaughtering everybody. Hell, in Dishonored it even affects the story. Except it's much, much harder and less rewarding. Stealth is not necessery, but advised.

//HbS


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't hide if there's no reason to hide, especially if I can just kill everything with ease lol.  Even the "challenging" opponents are easy to kill once you figure out if you have to counter them directly, dodge then attack, or disarm then attack.  It took me literally ten minutes to figure out the patterns. 

Hitman and Dishonored reward you for stealth, and it also affects the gameplay as you said HbS.  I played Dishonored twice, once not giving a shit about my presence...and it was considerably harder than when I was barely detected at all.  Hitman gives you perks depending on the final score of each stage.  These are incentives to being a true assassin, something which Assassin's Creed lacks.  Oh yeah, some missions you fail.  But me running around killing everything will have no impact on difficulty or anything except I can't start a mission or something.


----------



## Corruption (Dec 21, 2012)

I've only played Far Cry 3. I like what I've played so far even though it's horribly optimized for the PC. Had to edit the gamer profile xml file to increase performance and it's still not nearly as smooth as Far Cry 2 was.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 21, 2012)

May I ask what are your PC's specs because I was hoping to get it for the PC as well.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 22, 2012)

Holy fuck FC3 is well optimized. I have a:
3.0Ghz dual core
12Gb RAM
GeForce 460 GTX 1Gb overclocked by Gigabyte
Windows 7 64-bit
and I was getting 30+ FPS while *FRAPSing*!

//HbS


----------



## Corruption (Dec 22, 2012)

i7 3770k overclocked to 4.5ghz
16gb RAM
Standard 2gb GTX 680
Windows 8 64-bit

The framerate is all over the place, although the latest patch seems to help some. Ultra settings with DX11 + HBAO + no MSAA I get anywhere between 10-40 fps. It's more playable with DX11 completely off, but its still sporadic in ultra settings and even lower. Very high is better, but it still jumps below 30 fps with DX11 off.

It's better than when I first played with it, even on low settings I was getting such a low framerate. Like I said, Far Cry 2 was buttery smooth for me at max settings (DX10).


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 22, 2012)

This is weeeeird.

//HbS


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 22, 2012)

If the problem is not the GPU, and it obviously is not, it obviously won't increase performance by 40%.

//HbS


----------



## Jeff (Dec 22, 2012)

This concerns me.  Thanks for the input guys.  Maybe I'll play it safe and just get it for my Xbox 360.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2012)

Corruption said:


> Yeah, I downloaded the latest GeForce drivers the other day, said it increased Far Cry 3 performance by 40%. Bullshit, lol.



Performance in what?Bed?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 24, 2012)

Jeff said:


> This concerns me.  Thanks for the input guys.  Maybe I'll play it safe and just get it for my Xbox 360.



Well apparently it's fine for a lot of people. Regardless of the problems I'm having it would be better than the 360 version most likely.


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2012)

Hunted by sister said:


> Yup, it's an opinion. Everybody has one. And mine is that AC is a boring, pretentious series carried by a single gimmick. It's not even assassin-like, there is no need to hide or run. You can basicly slaughter everybody as long as it doesn't give you a scripted failgame.
> 
> AC is a fad. Born from the first game that was impressive in one and only one regard - climbing and platforming animations. Other than that, it is/was just "cool" to like the series, and really, everyone want's to be a badass assassin. Except AC is not about assassins. It's a game about an unstoppable killing machine. Want assassins? Play Thief or the old Hitman games.
> 
> ...



It's like you read my mind.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 24, 2012)

bobby8685 said:


> /My Thoughts
> TLDR Version: AC3 is mediocre at best with chore like gameplay and a soft handed story. Far Cry 3 is better but turn off the side of your brain that appreciates a decent story and well developed characters.


But FC3 is very well-written  Vaas and Buck are genuely disturbing characters, Hoyt is believable, the story is interesting, and that bunch of rich white kids you normally wouldn't give a shit about - game does a pretty good job on making you care at one point. The setting is interesting, and the whole drug aspect to the game is surprisingly done in a balanced, but a bit mystical way. 

//HbS


----------



## Kishido (Dec 24, 2012)

Assassins Creed 3


----------



## Naruto (Dec 24, 2012)

The Creed said:


> Then compare it on:
> 
> -Character
> -Story



Don't care for either protagonist. But then again I think Assassins Creed in general has pretty terrible dialogue, plot, and consequently, characters (cue the rage). Far Cry 3 is not any better at this. The guy who guides your path seems high, which is funny because it's probably true.



The Creed said:


> -Hunting



I personally liked AC3 better. Less visceral, yes, but I enjoyed the preparation involved in hunting.



The Creed said:


> -Side missions



Did not play enough Far Cry 3 to be able to judge, but AC3's naval combat blew me out of the (hah) water.



The Creed said:


> -Environment



Not sure what you mean so I'll address two possible scenarios: Far Cry 3's graphics take a steaming dump on AC3 and the environments look better as a result. If you mean the setting, I'm kind of tired of tropical islands and colonial america has an interesting appeal to it.


----------



## Majinvergil (Dec 24, 2012)

AC3 biggest disappointed of the year to me, so Far cry 3.


----------



## Ching Chang Chong (Dec 25, 2012)

Far Cry 3. It's been awhile since I've been disappointed in a game like AC3.


----------



## Jeff (Dec 27, 2012)

The Creed said:


> Then compare it on:
> 
> -Character
> -Story
> ...



I've played at least 50 hours of Far Cry 3 and AC3 I think I can answer these questions now.

Character: I didn't find either really endearing to my heart in terms of their development, but I would say at least the main character o FC3 doesn't sound like an idiot at a retirement party like Connor did in AC3.  Although I did prefer the villains in FC3 just for their overall...villainness?

Story: Far Cry 3 for me seems a lot more streamlined just because in AC3 you are literally thrown into battles and key moments of the Revolution, all of which do not happen in the real time you are playing them.  I found that a bit jarring, and at times fairly corny.

Hunting: AC3 had more depth to it by far, and once you become fairly skilled in FC3 you can literally remove the need for hunting within 12 hours of gameplay (or even less).  The animals proved to be far more intimidating in FC3 however, and I did love the sharks.  Oh those sharks.

Side missions: All side missions are not comparable to those in BL2 for me, so I'd call it a tie.

Environment: In terms of the game environment where you play, I prefer FC3 over AC3 simply because although it is slightly repetitive and looks like Just Cause, it does not look like a repetitive city.  Maybe I'm just a bit let down because in those times, there were no landmarks I truly gave a shit about in existence and even when I went to Boston I stopped for about five seconds at the Old Courthouse before I realized it was nothing spectacular.  It's a...far cry from the picturesque Italian cities with far less monuments which are recognizable to me and makes me go "wow I fucking climbed the fucking _____". 



Ching Chang Chong said:


> Far Cry 3. It's been awhile since I've been disappointed in a game like AC3.



I'm sorry but I love your name


----------

